# Lyft denied me. Can I re-apply?



## Jem (Feb 13, 2015)

I email them and they said Im on the waiting list btw I live in San Francisco.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Jem said:


> I email them and they said Im on the waiting list btw I live in San Francisco.


Try to apply in Silicon Valley. If approved, you can drive anywhere in California, I think.


----------



## Jem (Feb 13, 2015)

But I can't register my phone number anymore :'(


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

You may want to get a separate number and a cheap phone just for driving anyway. You can tether it to your personal phone for data.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Try to apply in Silicon Valley. If approved, you can drive anywhere in California, I think.


Wait Lyft is limiting drivers geographically?


----------



## Jem (Feb 13, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> You may want to get a separate number and a cheap phone just for driving anyway. You can tether it to your personal phone for data.


I think I'll give another shot.


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

I suppose San Francisco has a high concentration of Lyft drivers; Not as many as in Los Angeles.


----------

